# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  how to post shadowmourne on live server?

## InTeNsO87

how to post shadowmourne on live server? use the itemcache from private server? or its impossible without any1 got it live?

EDIT: after some trys i managed to get the tooltip of the item but i cant link it :/

----------


## Maisteri

Have you tried this?



```
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffff8000\124Hitem:49623:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Shadowmourne]\124h\124r");
```

----------


## InTeNsO87

> Have you tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffff8000\124Hitem:49623:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Shadowmourne]\124h\124r");
> ```


"retrieving item information" and nothing happends

----------


## maclone

> "retrieving item information" and nothing happends


Yes, because nobody got it on your realm.

----------


## [Ichigo]

wtb realm with someone having it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gripen2

Someone on the servers needs to have it before it's linkable.

----------


## fedelis

> Someone on the servers needs to have it before it's linkable.


^This, and no one will be able to obtain it for something like another 2 or more months.

----------


## InTeNsO87

i tryed it on some servers and on 1 server it works to post it in chat

----------


## BlastedBurrito

IIRC sometimes if a GM had it then you can link it. But don't quote me on that.

----------


## Scissór

@InTeNsO87

nice,which server is this?

----------


## stoneharry

I noticed on some servers item works and on others not, for example I can link the 'broken' martin thunder on terenas EU but on all the others I can't, and with alexanders ring of audocity I can link that on some servers but not terenas.  :Smile:

----------


## Moaradin

Right now, it is impossible to get the weapon. So, unless a GM logged on and equipped the wepon, it is impossible.

----------


## Fluence

The only thing that's impossible for shadowmourne it's being equipped by a mage (and some other)... meh i'm jealous.

----------


## zeryl

> Right now, it is impossible to get the weapon. So, unless a GM logged on and equipped the wepon, it is impossible.


This is correct. Before any item can be linked in game, it must have been "on" the server (and possibly even battlegroup). This was changed back in the 1.X days to prevent data mining, and (iirc) faking links (Could "build" any item you wanted, just by sending false item links)

----------

